# Phone Setup and Google Voice



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm. I've only used my Android's voice feature when connected to the USB cable (Android Auto). It works fine when you do that. My 2012 often had a very delayed response when trying to use the voice recognition with an iPhone.

So, since you switched it to US English, does it no longer understand works like "aboot" and sentences ended with "eh"?


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

> So, since you switched it to US English, does it no longer understand works like "aboot" and sentences ended with "eh"?


Y'all so funny. :lol:

As an English Cdn I've never said aboot. Eh I am guilty of. 

Actually ... funny story. My wife and I were in Florida when one of the space shuttles was going up, so we got up one morning at 3 am and drove to Cape Canaveral to see it launch. Going to the launch on the BeeLine Expressway (driving a rental with Florida plates) ... the toll collector says Y'all from Canada? I was, how did he know we were Cdn. My wife said I think it was when you said "like this is exciting eh?" There were so many people in the wee hours of the morning going to the same place with one purpose in mind. Eventually the cars all stopped and you ran, walked to the observation area just leaving your car. It reminded me of the disaster movie where a meteor hit the earth and caused a huge tidal wave. Literally one of the most impressive and memorial moments of my life watching the Challenger launch ... like a huge umbilical cord into the sky. The ground shook. It was beautiful. Anyways I digress. 

Cdns don't realize they say eh. We just constantly need positive reaffirmation in case we're wrong.


----------

